# عاوز افهم انا



## ميرنا (20 ديسمبر 2008)

البنت تكون شيك جدا واستايل ولما تخطبها عاوز تغير لبسها وعاوز تغير كلامها وهزارها وتغير فيها كتير ممكن كلها يعنى 

مشهور اوى الحتة دى عاوز تقلب حياتها بعد مخطبتها ليه مش عارفة لو متعودة تخرج لا متخرجيش الا لما تقوليلى لا ترجعى بمواعيد ومتخرجيش لوحدك ايه الشلل دا دانتو تجيبو العصبى 
ممكن يكون حاجة شدتك فيها اوى زى شياكتها فى لبسها بس بعد متخطبها عاوز تغير داا 
ايه النظرية فى كداا
 ليه كنت معجب بيها وعاوز تخطبها بس بعد مخطبتها عاوز تغير كل حاجة فيها طب مانتا خدتنى وانا كدا يبقى ليه عاوز تغيرنى بلاحظها اوى اليومين دول بصراحة حتى لو متعودة على خروج دايما دا لا مش عاجبه ولازم تقوليلى وترنى مخصوص تقولى انك نازلة 
رسونى بقى على الفولة فى يومكو الفوشيا دا 
طب يعنى بتبقى محروم ولا ايه ولا عاوز تسبت شخصية فهمونى يرجاالة olling:


----------



## rana1981 (20 ديسمبر 2008)

*ههههههههههههههه موضوعك جميل جدا يا ميرنا وانا معك بهاد الموضوع بس براي بحس انه الشباب بيصيروا بدن يفرضوا شخصيتن ويحسوا انه كلمتن مسموعة بس بذمتك مو شي بضحك (هههههههه بضحكوا هالرجال )​*


----------



## kalimooo (20 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرنا
سؤال لا جواب له في مجتمعنا نحن او بلدنا
هنا من كثرة الحرية (ويعتبروه تقدم ) الشاب مش بيسأل لدرجة انه البنت
بعد الاحيان بتزعل ليه مش بيدي رأيه بلبسها
وهندامها الى اخره .........

طبعا هناك حوالي العشرة بالمئة زي ما حضرتك بتقولي..
اقول ...وهذا ليس رأيي انما احاول ان احلل معك....
1)ممكن انه الشاب يغار...
2)او ممكن عاوز يفرض شخصيته...
3)او يشعر بانها اصبحت ملكه زي المجتمعات العربية..
4)او ممكن يكون عنده عقدة نفسية ما.............
سأكتفي بهذا لاترك المجال لغيري ليتكهن.......

رائع موضعك اختي اشكرك عليه
ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك
سلام المسيح


----------



## My Rock (20 ديسمبر 2008)

بعد الخطوبة سيكون هناك ارتباط, و هذا يعني الارتباط بعلاقة على حساب علاقات اخرى

ترك الفسحات و الصداقات و الارتباط بالخطيب تحصيل حاصل..


----------



## وليم تل (20 ديسمبر 2008)

خير ميرنا
انتى داخلة تسئلى الشباب ولا داخلة خناقة
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وبعدين البنت المفروض تفهم حاجة مهمة ان حياتها
قبل الخطوبة شىء يختلف عن حياتها السابقة كذلك
بعد الزواج ستختلف حياتها عن قبل الخطوبة وبعدها
وهذة هى سنة الحياة فلكل مرحلة ظروفها وخصوصياتها
لوجود شريك معها لة طباع قد تختلف عن طباعها 
والشطارة هى محاولة اندماج كل منهما للاخر لم هو افضل
ولا هى العملية سايبة وتمشى على حل شعرها
لازم تدبح لها القطة يا قطة..........:gy0000:
ودمتى بود​


----------



## ميرنا (20 ديسمبر 2008)

rana1981 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه موضوعك جميل جدا يا ميرنا وانا معك بهاد الموضوع بس براي بحس انه الشباب بيصيروا بدن يفرضوا شخصيتن ويحسوا انه كلمتن مسموعة بس بذمتك مو شي بضحك (هههههههه بضحكوا هالرجال )​*


 
شكلنا هنضرب انتا وانتى ربنا يستر


----------



## ميرنا (20 ديسمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> ميرنا
> سؤال لا جواب له في مجتمعنا نحن او بلدنا
> هنا من كثرة الحرية (ويعتبروه تقدم ) الشاب مش بيسأل لدرجة انه البنت
> بعد الاحيان بتزعل ليه مش بيدي رأيه بلبسها
> ...


 
طب متكمل سياح بس عجبتنى عقدة نقص دى ولا يفرض شخصيته يسلاااااااااااااااام بموت فى مصايبكم انا


----------



## ميرنا (20 ديسمبر 2008)

My Rock قال:


> بعد الخطوبة سيكون هناك ارتباط, و هذا يعني الارتباط بعلاقة على حساب علاقات اخرى
> 
> ترك الفسحات و الصداقات و الارتباط بالخطيب تحصيل حاصل..


 
روك هنا دا ايه النور دا 
وليه على حساب ليه ميبقاش كل واحد حقة بقى ولا هو  عافية ولا عافية :smil8:


----------



## ميرنا (20 ديسمبر 2008)

وليم تل قال:


> خير ميرنا
> 
> انتى داخلة تسئلى الشباب ولا داخلة خناقة
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


ايه هو دا داخل فيا شمال براحة يووة 
ايه اللى بيختلف لما واحد يرخم عليك وعاوز شريط حياتك من اوله ويدخل فى كل كبيرة وصغيرة ويصباح الاوامر اوف المصرين دول عقد :smil8:
ينهارك بنى  تمشى على حل شعرها ولما خدتها كانت ماشية على حل شعرها طب تاخدها ليه يباااى عليكم :11azy:
انتا اللى قطة بقى وانشالة كدا تدبح يا وليم ضحية علشان تدافع عن الرجالة كويس:t30:


----------



## BishoRagheb (20 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرنا قال:


> البنت تكون شيك جدا واستايل ولما تخطبها عاوز تغير لبسها وعاوز تغير كلامها وهزارها وتغير فيها كتير ممكن كلها يعنى
> [/SIZE][/FONT]


بصي يا اختي الفاااااااااااضلة الهادية:hlp:
بدال ماالموضوع خطوبة ياعني ارتباط
ياعني الاتنين واااااااااحد ياعني لما يقولها ان تقلل
من الهزار والضحك ده مش غلط في حاجات مينفعش تتعمل 
بعد الارتباط ياعني الوقوفات الكتيير مع الشباب تقل..
مفيش هزار اوفر كده.... وده حقه​




ميرنا قال:


> مشهور اوى الحتة دى عاوز تقلب حياتها بعد مخطبتها ليه مش عارفة لو متعودة تخرج لا متخرجيش الا لما تقوليلى لا ترجعى بمواعيد ومتخرجيش لوحدك ايه الشلل دا دانتو تجيبو العصبى
> [/SIZE][/FONT]


ياختي انت داخلة خناقة ماتش كورة بين الاهلي والزمالك
بصي الموضوع بتاع التحكم يكون معقول ومش اوفر...
بس في نفس الوقت يكون عارف اغلبية المواضيع
يعني خرجت مع كذا ورايحة كذا...كده​


ميرنا قال:


> ممكن يكون حاجة شدتك فيها اوى زى شياكتها فى لبسها بس بعد متخطبها عاوز تغير داا
> ايه النظرية فى كداا[/SIZE][/FONT]


لألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألأ
اللي يشدوه الشياكة يبقي.......
بلاش والعكس للبنت لو شدتها شياكة الولد
تبقي نفس الكلمة.......................​




ميرنا قال:


> ليه كنت معجب بيها وعاوز تخطبها بس بعد مخطبتها عاوز تغير كل حاجة فيها طب مانتا خدتنى وانا كدا يبقى ليه عاوز تغيرنى بلاحظها اوى اليومين دول بصراحة حتى لو متعودة على خروج دايما دا لا مش عاجبه ولازم تقوليلى وترنى مخصوص تقولى انك نازلة [/SIZE][/FONT]


*بصي لبس البنت الشيك عااااااااااادي
بس مايكنش اووووفر ومش ملفت للنظر
ومايكونش معثر للناس
لو مكنش اوفر يبقي ملوش حق يتكلم....بس
انا جاهز لأي تعليق ليكي علي الكلام...
اصلي بحب الخنااااااااق قووووووووووووي:hlp::smil8:​*



ميرنا قال:


> رسونى بقى على الفولة فى يومكو الفوشيا دا
> طب يعنى بتبقى محروم ولا ايه ولا عاوز تسبت شخصية فهمونى يرجاالة olling:


----------



## وليم تل (20 ديسمبر 2008)

> ايه هو دا داخل فيا شمال براحة يووة
> ايه اللى بيختلف لما واحد يرخم عليك وعاوز شريط حياتك من اوله ويدخل فى كل كبيرة وصغيرة ويصباح الاوامر اوف المصرين دول عقد
> ينهارك بنى تمشى على حل شعرها ولما خدتها كانت ماشية على حل شعرها طب تاخدها ليه يباااى عليكم
> انتا اللى قطة بقى وانشالة كدا تدبح يا وليم ضحية علشان تدافع عن الرجالة كويس



شوفى يا قطة
البنت بتخرج مع اصحابها باذن من والدها او ولدتها ولا هى سايبة
وبالتالى لما تتخطب هنا بيدخل عنصر اخر وهو الخطيب بمعنى من 
اصول اللياقة يبقى عارف هى رايحة فين ومع مين ولما خروجها يزيد عن
حدة اكيد بيوجهها ودة من حقة اما لما بيتجوزوا بيبقى هو ولى امرها
بدلا من ابويها وراجعى شروط الاكليل ومش معنى كدة انة بيبقى سى السيد
وسيادتك امينة هانم بالقطع لا لان كل شىء بالتفاهم والقبول مطلوب
اما لو هى ما اهتمتش برغبات خطيبها او زوجها تبقى فعلا ماشية على حل شعرها
وهنا ندبح لها القطة فهمتى يا قطة .................:budo:​


----------



## ميرنا (20 ديسمبر 2008)

وليم تل قال:


> شوفى يا قطة
> البنت بتخرج مع اصحابها باذن من والدها او ولدتها ولا هى سايبة
> وبالتالى لما تتخطب هنا بيدخل عنصر اخر وهو الخطيب بمعنى من
> اصول اللياقة يبقى عارف هى رايحة فين ومع مين ولما خروجها يزيد عن
> ...


 
يسلااام طب منا اعملة ليستة احسن بمواعيدى اشمعنى هو انشالة الله مش بيعمل كدا  ولا هى بقى الحيطة المايلة بنت البطة السودة
يخربيت القطط وسنينها كنت بحبها هروح اعض قطتى بقى :smil8:


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (20 ديسمبر 2008)

لو بتحبة كل الحجات دي هاتبقى على قلبها زي العسسسل ​


----------



## ميرنا (20 ديسمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> لو بتحبة كل الحجات دي هاتبقى على قلبها زي العسسسل ​


 
حب ايه اللى انتا جاى تقول عليه :hlp:
يرومى دحنا دافنينه سوا ورا بيتنا 30:
يشيخ حب قال دا عبط وهبل وجنان وزهايمر واخر حاجاة اكتشفتها انو كداااااااااااااااااااااااب  دا الحب من كتر المشاعر تقولى كلام بقى مش هسيبك العمر كله وانتا اللى فى القلب والكلام الاهبل دا ومع اول بيعة تبيعى او تتباعى فين الكلام بقى معرفش :t9:


----------



## وليم تل (20 ديسمبر 2008)

:a4::a4::a4:


> يسلااام طب منا اعملة ليستة احسن بمواعيدى اشمعنى هو انشالة الله مش بيعمل كدا ولا هى بقى الحيطة المايلة بنت البطة السودة
> يخربيت القطط وسنينها كنت بحبها هروح اعض قطتى بقى


بلاها قطة نخليها شوفى يا بطة
اساس الخطوبة التفاهم والانسجام بين الاثنين وبالتالى
اى شىء يحدث بينهما يكون بصيغة الاقناع وليس الامر
وبالتالى مش محتاج لستة وهى المفروض تعرف كل حاجة عن خطيبها
وعن اصحابة وفى نفس الوقت لابد ان تحترم رأية لانة سيكون رب البيت بعد والديها
واذا ما عجبهاش ذبح القطة نذبح لها البطة وبالمرة ما تكليش بط لا يعملك مغص ........:a4:​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (20 ديسمبر 2008)

*معاكى بس فعلا زى ما قالت فراشه لو بتحبه هيبقا على قلبها زى العسلللللللللللللل فى حب يا جميله ليه بس معقداها كده*​


----------



## ميرنا (20 ديسمبر 2008)

وليم تل قال:


> :a4::a4::a4:
> بلاها قطة نخليها شوفى يا بطة
> اساس الخطوبة التفاهم والانسجام بين الاثنين وبالتالى
> اى شىء يحدث بينهما يكون بصيغة الاقناع وليس الامر
> ...


 
من قطة لبطة يقلبى لا تحزن 
يسلاااام على اساس انى الراجل الشرقى دا كداا ورينى واحد يوحد ربنا كدا يبنى دا لو كلمت صحبة يولع فيها بتهزر 
يووف الواحد اتخنق من رب البيت وسى السيد الله يحرقة


----------



## ميرنا (20 ديسمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> *معاكى بس فعلا زى ما قالت فراشه لو بتحبه هيبقا على قلبها زى العسلللللللللللللل فى حب يا جميله ليه بس معقداها كده*​


 
مهو فى بس فى الحلم :hlp:


----------



## وليم تل (20 ديسمبر 2008)

> من قطة لبطة يقلبى لا تحزن
> يسلاااام على اساس انى الراجل الشرقى دا كداا ورينى واحد يوحد ربنا كدا يبنى دا لو كلمت صحبة يولع فيها بتهزر
> يووف الواحد اتخنق من رب البيت وسى السيد الله يحرقة



هنا دخلنا فى مرحلة عدم الثقة او الغيرة العمياء
لانها مش كل ما ها تكلم حد من اصحابة او اصحابها 
تبقى بتهزر معاة كل حاجة لها اصول وطالما هناك احترام فى تعاملها
مع الاخرين يبقى ما فيش مشكلة الا :yaka:لو كانت مشكلة فية
وهنا ياخد دبلتة ويروح لمامى ترقية من عين ميرنا......:yaka::yaka:​


----------



## ميرنا (20 ديسمبر 2008)

وليم تل قال:


> هنا دخلنا فى مرحلة عدم الثقة او الغيرة العمياء
> لانها مش كل ما ها تكلم حد من اصحابة او اصحابها
> تبقى بتهزر معاة كل حاجة لها اصول وطالما هناك احترام فى تعاملها
> مع الاخرين يبقى ما فيش مشكلة الا :yaka:لو كانت مشكلة فية
> ...


 
عارف محسسنى انى الرجالة كلهم قلبهم قلب خصاية وملايكة واحنا اللى ظلمة يراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااجل اتقو ربنا بقى:smil8:
بزمتك كام واحد بيفكر زيك والموضوع مش امر تفاهم والكلام اللى مش بنشوفة دا 
صحبتى مرة وصلت البيت  نسيت ترن عليه ينهار اسود خناقة حصلت 
المشكلة انى فعلا مش كتير بيفكرو زيك بجد يمكن اللى زيك 10  % لكن غير كداا انا عاوزة اقولك انى فى برة مصر مخهم مخ صعايدة ومش مصرين اصلا صوعقت لما عرفت كداا


----------



## وليم تل (20 ديسمبر 2008)

> عارف محسسنى انى الرجالة كلهم قلبهم قلب خصاية وملايكة واحنا اللى ظلمة يراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااجل اتقو ربنا بقى
> بزمتك كام واحد بيفكر زيك والموضوع مش امر تفاهم والكلام اللى مش بنشوفة دا
> صحبتى مرة وصلت البيت نسيت ترن عليه ينهار اسود خناقة حصلت
> المشكلة انى فعلا مش كتير بيفكرو زيك بجد يمكن اللى زيك 10 % لكن غير كداا انا عاوزة اقولك انى فى برة مصر مخهم مخ صعايدة ومش مصرين اصلا صوعقت لما عرفت كداا



صدقينى ميرنا
الموضوع مش مجرد قلب خصاية ولا قلب باذنجانة
ولكن الخطوبة جعلت للتفاهم بين الاثنين خاصة
وان كل منهما نشأ وتربى فى اسرتين مختلفتين
واذا لم ينسجما معا فى طبائعهما فمن الاولى ان يذهبا لحال سبيلهما
ولا تضعى صديقتك وما يحدث لها مثلا للحكم على الجميع 
لان هذا راجع لضعف شخصيتها ثم من قال لك ان الرجال
خارج مصر او داخلها مخهم صعيدى يا صعدية................:t30:​


----------



## mero_engel (20 ديسمبر 2008)

*بصي يابنتي تروحي شمال هيجوا يمين والعكس *
*لو البنت لبست وحش ومش بتتعامل مع حد يبقي ليه التقفيل والتزمت اللي انتي فيه *
*ولا اتشيكتي يبقي لا انتي دلوقتي خطيبتي ومينفعش تكوني كده *

*دي نقطه *
*النقطه التانيه انت واخدني وشايفني انا ايه *
*يبقي مقتنع بشخصيتي وباللي بعمله لانه عارف انه ما بعملش حاجه غلط *
*والا مكنتش اخدتيني زوجه المستقبل *
*وثانيا الاهل بيبقوا عارفين البنت بتتصرف ازاي *

*ثالثا من حقه يعرف انا رايحه فين وجايه منين *
*صح لكن انا اللي اعمل كده من نفسي واحسسه بكده *
*من غير ما يفرض عليا ولا يحسسني اني مراقبه *
*لانه لازم عنصر الثقه *
*ولو مكنش موجود يبقي مشاكل ما بعدها مشاكل*​


----------



## sony_33 (20 ديسمبر 2008)

وليم تل قال:


> خير ميرنا
> انتى داخلة تسئلى الشباب ولا داخلة خناقة
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> وبعدين البنت المفروض تفهم حاجة مهمة ان حياتها
> ...


 بصراحة انت اخذت الكلام دة من على لسانى
البنت يا اخى تخطبها وعايز تعمل الى هى عايزاه تخرج وتلبس  زى ماهى عايزة
 ولما تقولها كدة مثلا غلط تقولك منت اخذتنى على كدة وانت عارف انى لبسى كدة
 وبخرج على طول متقولش واخدة ( كوز درة)
 على فكرة يا بتات دة  اهم اسباب الانفصال
 ودة مش مثلا تحكم ولاكن اى ولد بيحب خطيبتة بيحب يحميها من نظرات الناس اى كانت
 ولو كل راجل معملش كدة يبقى ما بيحبش
 وعلى فكرة انا زعلان منك لانك جيتى على الجرح لانى انفصلت عن خطيبتى 
 بسبب موضوع زى موضوعك بالظبط
شكرا ليكى​


----------



## ميرنا (20 ديسمبر 2008)

وليم تل قال:


> صدقينى ميرنا
> الموضوع مش مجرد قلب خصاية ولا قلب باذنجانة
> ولكن الخطوبة جعلت للتفاهم بين الاثنين خاصة
> وان كل منهما نشأ وتربى فى اسرتين مختلفتين
> ...


 
يخوية انا شوفت كدا وكلمت ناس كداا


----------



## ميرنا (20 ديسمبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *بصي يابنتي تروحي شمال هيجوا يمين والعكس *
> 
> *لو البنت لبست وحش ومش بتتعامل مع حد يبقي ليه التقفيل والتزمت اللي انتي فيه *
> *ولا اتشيكتي يبقي لا انتي دلوقتي خطيبتي ومينفعش تكوني كده *​
> ...


صح يا ميرو بامانة انا كل مشوف حد هيتخطب بقولة ودع ايام الحرية بقى والدلع هتلاقى اللى يعكنن عليك


----------



## ميرنا (20 ديسمبر 2008)

sony_33 قال:


> بصراحة انت اخذت الكلام دة من على لسانى
> 
> البنت يا اخى تخطبها وعايز تعمل الى هى عايزاه تخرج وتلبس زى ماهى عايزة
> ولما تقولها كدة مثلا غلط تقولك منت اخذتنى على كدة وانت عارف انى لبسى كدة
> ...


 
انا اسفة انا فعلا معرفش ولا كان قصدى حقك علياا ولو عوزنى اقفل الموضوع اقفلة بس تدفع غرامة 5 جنية 
بهزر معاك بص ثق انى كلو للخير 
وبعدين كوز درة ايه بص اكتر حاجة تضايق البنت بجد انى اهلها يكون مدينها ثقة وحرية ويجى مرة واحدة منغير مقدمات واحد يعملها محاضر وتحكمات واوامر هى مش متعودة على دا تلاقى دا فجاءة لا حاجة تغيظ  بجد انتو شيفين انكم صح واحنا برضو شيفين اننا صح


----------



## وليم تل (20 ديسمبر 2008)

> يخوية انا شوفت كدا وكلمت ناس كداا



انتى لسة صغنونة ميرنا
واللى بتشوفية حواليكى دى نوعيات خاصة
وفى مثل بيقول كل ما تعيش تشوف اكتر
وخدى النصيحة من عمو وليم عشان ما تتعقديش ld:​


----------



## sony_33 (20 ديسمبر 2008)

ههههههههههههه
5 جنية لا خليكى فتحاة
هههههههههههههه
 بصى يا ستى انا ينطبق على موضوعى هذة الحرية بالظبط عليها يا سلام
 وانا كنت واثق فيها تمام الثقة
بس حرية بمعنى اية انها طول النهار برة البيت هى دى الحرية
 تلبس زى ماهى عايزة هى دى الحرية تلبس ضيق تلبس قصير
 عارفة حيترتب عليها اية الحرية دى
اول حاجة مش حتسمع كلامى فى اى شئ
 بحجة انت واخدنى وانت عارف انى كدة 
وبعدين الواحد اكيد لما يخطب بنت بيبقى عايزها تمشى تحت طوعة مش فى كل حاجة طبعا بس بالتفاهم
 مش حرية حرية
 منك لله يا مصطفى يا امين
طب خليكو قاعدين فى البيت لما يجيلكو الواد الروش
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا يا اختى
 وانا متابع​


----------



## وليم تل (20 ديسمبر 2008)

> بصي يابنتي تروحي شمال هيجوا يمين والعكس
> 
> لو البنت لبست وحش ومش بتتعامل مع حد يبقي ليه التقفيل والتزمت اللي انتي فيه
> ولا اتشيكتي يبقي لا انتي دلوقتي خطيبتي ومينفعش تكوني كده
> ...


خير ميرو
انتى ناوية تخدية احول 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



> النقطه التانيه انت واخدني وشايفني انا ايه
> يبقي مقتنع بشخصيتي وباللي بعمله لانه عارف انه ما بعملش حاجه غلط
> والا مكنتش اخدتيني زوجه المستقبل
> وثانيا الاهل بيبقوا عارفين البنت بتتصرف ازاي


ما ممكن اخدك وفيكى عيب مثلا وبالحب والتفاهم اقدر اغيرك
ولا اية.................​



> ثالثا من حقه يعرف انا رايحه فين وجايه منين
> صح لكن انا اللي اعمل كده من نفسي واحسسه بكده
> من غير ما يفرض عليا ولا يحسسني اني مراقبه
> لانه لازم عنصر الثقه
> ...


هنا انا متفق معاكى فى الرأى...............:big29:​


----------



## mero_engel (20 ديسمبر 2008)

> *خير ميرو
> انتى ناوية تخدية احول
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


​يبقي علي كده كل الرجاله حوووله 
هههههههههههههه
ما تخلينا ساكتين يا وليم وبلاش نتكلم







> ما ممكن اخدك وفيكى عيب مثلا وبالحب والتفاهم اقدر اغيرك
> ولا اية.................


 
بالنقاش والتفاهم صح انا معاك ممكن يتغير كل حاجه 
بس قبلها لازم يبقي عارف وهو بيخطبني انه واخدني علي عيبي 
اللي هنحاول نغيره 
لكن مش يبقي في دماغه انه معلش اخطبها واعدلها انا هههههههه





> هنا انا متفق معاكى فى الرأى...............:big29:


 
 طب الحمدلله اننا طلعنا بنتفق في نقطه​​


----------



## وليم تل (20 ديسمبر 2008)

> يبقي علي كده كل الرجاله حوووله
> هههههههههههههه
> ما تخلينا ساكتين يا وليم وبلاش نتكلم


بالتأكيد لو على كلامك يبقى كل الرجالة حولة
لان مش من المنطقى كل حاجة تبقى خالف تعرف
وفى الحالة دى الاحول اكيد ها يخدها عمشة
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


> بالنقاش والتفاهم صح انا معاك ممكن يتغير كل حاجه
> بس قبلها لازم يبقي عارف وهو بيخطبني انه واخدني علي عيبي
> اللي هنحاول نغيره
> لكن مش يبقي في دماغه انه معلش اخطبها واعدلها انا هههههههه


بالقطع ها يكون عارف عيبها ولكن ليس شرطا
انها تعرف لان ما فيش بنت بتعترف بعيوبها
واذا ما عرفش يغيرها يبقى تروح لماما وتعنس جنبها
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## mero_engel (20 ديسمبر 2008)

> بالتأكيد لو على كلامك يبقى كل الرجالة حولة





> لان مش من المنطقى كل حاجة تبقى خالف تعرف
> وفى الحالة دى الاحول اكيد ها يخدها عمشة
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


 


ومين قالك انه البنت موافقه تتجوز 
ماهو عشان الراجاله كلها حوله ومش عاسيزه تبقي عمشه 
ههههههههههه
لكن لو علي الجد مش كل الرجاله كده 
بس صدقيني في رجاله كتيرررر بالحاله اللي بتكلم عنها​ 



> بالقطع ها يكون عارف عيبها ولكن ليس شرطا
> انها تعرف لان ما فيش بنت بتعترف بعيوبها
> واذا ما عرفش يغيرها يبقى تروح لماما وتعنس جنبها
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​





انت مفهمتش قصدي يا وليم 
انا اقصد انه اي حد بيحب حد 
بيبقي عايز يشوفه اجمل انسان في الدنيا 
بس اللي اقصده انه لازم يتقبله بعيوبه قبل مميزاته ​واذاكان في المستقبل هيقدر يغير العيوب دا ولا لا​​


----------



## وليم تل (20 ديسمبر 2008)

ومين قالك انه البنت موافقه تتجوز 




> ماهو عشان الراجاله كلها حوله ومش عاسيزه تبقي عمشه
> ههههههههههه
> لكن لو علي الجد مش كل الرجاله كده
> بس صدقيني في رجاله كتيرررر بالحاله اللي بتكلم عنها


بالقطع ميرو لو هزار
يبقى ضمنت حليفة جنبى على دكة العوانس
هههههههههههههههههههههه
ولو جد طبعا لكل قاعدة شواز سواء فى الشباب او الشابات​


> انت مفهمتش قصدي يا وليم
> انا اقصد انه اي حد بيحب حد
> بيبقي عايز يشوفه اجمل انسان في الدنيا
> بس اللي اقصده انه لازم يتقبله بعيوبه قبل مميزاته
> ...


طبعا اى حد بيحب حد عايز يشوفة اجمل واكمل انسان
ومن هنا بيحاول تغيرة بالاقناع والحب وليس بالامر​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (21 ديسمبر 2008)

بالنسبة 
- تغير الملابس 
يا اما ملابس غير مناسبة او بيغير عليها 
واى فتاة بتحب ان خطيبها وحبيبها يغير عليها دى حاجة كويسة ومفيش مشكلة فيها

- للتقيد فى الخروج والدخول
هذة غيره زائدة عن اللازم وعدم ثقة منه

-  بالنسبة لطريقة الكلام والهزار 
مفيش مانع من الهزار ولكن بحدود سواء كانت مخطوبة او لا
لو طريقة الكلام محترمة والهزار فى حدود يبقى هى مش غلطانة وهو بيغير زيادة بس

وكما ذكرت فى السابق الغيرة الزائدة هى عدم ثقة, ولا يمكن بناء علاقة زوجية ناجحة فى ظل انعدام الثقة 

الخلاصة :
1- هى تلبس اى حاجة مادامت لبس محترم 
2- تتكلم مع زملائها ولكن باحترام والهزار ايضا فى حدود
3- تكون صريحة معاه بشكل كامل ومتخبيش عنه اى حاجة بحيث متدهوش الفرصة انه ممكن فى يوم يشك فيها 

دا كل المطلوب من البنت المخطوبة


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*اية الموضوع الجميل دة يا ميرنا
انا رايي ان الخطيب لازم بردو يبقي لية راية في لبس خطيبتة 
بس طبعا مش بتحكم واوامر لكن بالتفاهم  والاقناع 
عاوزة اقولك لو هو مهتم قوي بانة يبدي الراي في لبسها يبقي هي مهمة بالنسبالة  كتيير ومن حبة ليها بيشعر انها
انسانة لية لوحدة و خايف عليها وان جمالها لة لوحدة 
بس يبقي دة يقنعها بية بحب مش بغيرة فظيعة ويخنقها بيها 
ومسالة الخروج لازم يبقي فية ثقة منة انها مش هتروح عمرها في مكان غلط ويسيبها تخرج
هي يعني هتروح فين غير خروجات مع صحباتها البنات او في الكنيسة 
هي دي الحتة اللي سي السيد اللي فيهم 
حتي الابهات كدة (الوالد يعني) هو دة بصراحة التحكمات والحاجة اللي تخنق 
مرسي ميرنا وانا متابعة معاكي يا قمر​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*انتى عندك حق يا مرنون فى الموضوع ده 
الشباب دلوقتى بقوا متسلطين بطريقة تخنننننننننننق
خصوصا فى موضوع ازاااااى تنزلى فى مكان وانا معرفش
بس فى موضوع اللبس وكده عادى صدقينى لما يقولها بذوق 
بليز غيرى طريقة لبسك وغالبا بيكون نوع من الغيرة عليها 
ميرسى يا مرنون عالموضوع وهدى نفسك شوية يا اوختى ​*


----------



## ميرنا (21 ديسمبر 2008)

sony_33 قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> 
> 5 جنية لا خليكى فتحاة
> هههههههههههههه
> ...


 
يعم روش مين ميقضيش معانا دنا انزل عليه تريقة لما اهرية قال روش قال 
يعم افهمونا بقى فى يومك دا مينعش تقول رائيك فى لبسها تسئلها بس بعدل يعنى مش تانى يوم فى الخطوبة تدب معاها خناقة علشان خرجت منغير متقولك ولا تزعق فيها 
ولا تشوف لبسها تفزعها من لبسها فى حاجة اسمها تفاهم ولا لسه موصلتش للمصرين دى ولا هتوصل انا عارفة 
وبعدين هات الخمسة جنية واقفلهولك يوم يعم يلة


----------



## ميرنا (21 ديسمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *اية الموضوع الجميل دة يا ميرنا​*
> *انا رايي ان الخطيب لازم بردو يبقي لية راية في لبس خطيبتة *
> *بس طبعا مش بتحكم واوامر لكن بالتفاهم والاقناع *
> *عاوزة اقولك لو هو مهتم قوي بانة يبدي الراي في لبسها يبقي هي مهمة بالنسبالة كتيير ومن حبة ليها بيشعر انها*
> ...


 انا عارفة يختى لازم يعملو فيها سبع رجالة فى بعض ويدبحلها القطة بقى ويعيش الدور بحس انهم محرومين يشييخ


----------



## ميرنا (21 ديسمبر 2008)

bent el3dra قال:


> *انتى عندك حق يا مرنون فى الموضوع ده ​*
> *الشباب دلوقتى بقوا متسلطين بطريقة تخنننننننننننق*
> *خصوصا فى موضوع ازاااااى تنزلى فى مكان وانا معرفش*
> *بس فى موضوع اللبس وكده عادى صدقينى لما يقولها بذوق *
> ...


 يجامد انتا اديهم هو انا بشد فى شعرى يا بنت الله


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (21 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرنا قال:


> يجامد انتا اديهم هو انا بشد فى شعرى يا بنت الله



*نووووووووووو يا مرنون انا اقصد اهدى وناخد حقنا بالراحة هههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## sony_33 (21 ديسمبر 2008)

عارفين انتم عايزين اية عاوزين تتخطبو من باب 
قدر ولابد منة  عارفين انتم عايزين اية
عايزين تكونو مخطوبين وفى نفس الوقت احرار
يعنى  ولا يسال ولا يتحكم  علية بس ينفذ اى طلب
 انهاردة عندى خدمة وبكرة عندى كورال وبعدة عندى افتقاد و................ الخ
 ولما تيجى بقى يوم الاجازة ابقى فسحنى
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
قال يعنى كانت محبوسة
عجبى​


----------



## MarMar2004 (21 ديسمبر 2008)

بس ده ميمنعش اننا لازم نمارس حياتنا زي ما كانت بس اكيد طبعا هنحترم الدبلة اللي في ايدنا بس منبقاش مخنوقين كدة خالص يعني لو بتكلم مع خادم زميلي في الخدمة ليه بتتكلمي معاه وانا مش مرتاح للشخص ده ولو مسمعتش الكلام يبقي مش بحبه 
ايه الجنان ده بقيتو تشلو وبقيتو انانيين خالص بقيتو بتعملونا كاننا عبيد عندكم
معلش يا مررنا نسيت اقلك ان موضوعك حلو بس اصل دمي محروق بسبب الموضوع ده


----------



## ميرنا (22 ديسمبر 2008)

sony_33 قال:


> عارفين انتم عايزين اية عاوزين تتخطبو من باب ​
> 
> قدر ولابد منة عارفين انتم عايزين اية
> عايزين تكونو مخطوبين وفى نفس الوقت احرار
> ...


امال انتو بتخطبو من باب ايه مش التحكم برضو وفرض الراى
وبعدين بضيقنى جداا كلمة يتحكم دى ايه هو ملوش الحق يتحكم فيها اصلا امال بعد الجواز هيعمل ايه لما هيتحكم فى الخطوبة وبعدين برضو بكررها مش من حقة 
الحمدلله انها بتروح خدمة يعنى مش نادى ولا تمشية مع اصحابها يعنى حاجات مهمة 
وهو هينفذ ليه محدش طلب انو يوصلها وبعدين دنا افرمة لو فكر يعمل الحاجات دى معايا بناقص بجد يعنى اخد واحد مثلا عاوز يحس انو عنده شخصية علياا وبعدين هى مش خروج كل يوم بس فى ظروف بتبقى محتاجة اقوله بعد ازن سيادتك يا سى السيد ورا مشوار اروحه ولا لاا يفتحح الله 
عارف لو كانت محبوسة هتعجبكم موت لانها مش هتخرج الا معاك لكن لو هى بتخرج ودا العادى فانتو عاوزين تحبسوها اتقول الله بقى خنقتونا


----------



## ميرنا (22 ديسمبر 2008)

marmar2004 قال:


> بس ده ميمنعش اننا لازم نمارس حياتنا زي ما كانت بس اكيد طبعا هنحترم الدبلة اللي في ايدنا بس منبقاش مخنوقين كدة خالص يعني لو بتكلم مع خادم زميلي في الخدمة ليه بتتكلمي معاه وانا مش مرتاح للشخص ده ولو مسمعتش الكلام يبقي مش بحبه
> ايه الجنان ده بقيتو تشلو وبقيتو انانيين خالص بقيتو بتعملونا كاننا عبيد عندكم
> معلش يا مررنا نسيت اقلك ان موضوعك حلو بس اصل دمي محروق بسبب الموضوع ده


 
يباشا طلع كل اللى جواك انا جبت اخرى برضو


----------



## engy_love_jesus (22 ديسمبر 2008)

_​_ايوة كدة يابت اديهم 

لا يا اختى وكمان ايه بيمنعها من اصحابها 

بس اقولك البت هيا الى مدياله الحق ده 

يختى كل البنات اصحابى او جرانى 

الى اتخطبوا مبقتش اشوف وشهم ولا اسمع صوتهم 

يلا ربنا يهنى منيل بمنيلة 

يوووووووه قصدى سعيد بسعيدة


----------



## ميرنا (22 ديسمبر 2008)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> ايوة كدة يابت اديهم
> 
> لا يا اختى وكمان ايه بيمنعها من اصحابها
> 
> ...


سيبك مشوار الاصحاب دا مشوار تانى خالص ولما تتكلمى هو انا مش مالى عليكى حياتك 
يشييخ دى عالم عاوز الدبح


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (22 ديسمبر 2008)

اية يا ميرنا دا عاوزة تعملى تنظيم نسائى شيوعى لعمل فتنة بين جنسين الشعب وقلب نظام الحكم 
هبلغ عنك


----------



## ميرنا (22 ديسمبر 2008)

ExtreemFXTrader قال:


> اية يا ميرنا دا عاوزة تعملى تنظيم نسائى شيوعى لعمل فتنة بين جنسين الشعب وقلب نظام الحكم
> هبلغ عنك


دى اقل حاجة دنا منايا اخدمكم :t30:


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (22 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرنا قال:


> دى اقل حاجة دنا منايا اخدمكم :t30:


يا سلام عليكي يا ميرنا ... ملاك :t37:


----------



## ميرنا (22 ديسمبر 2008)

ExtreemFXTrader قال:


> يا سلام عليكي يا ميرنا ... ملاك :t37:


 
*لا انا مش ملاك بقى ولو طولت جزيرة كدا اجمعكو فيها وشوية بنزين وكبريته وهتتظبطو :t30:*​


----------



## sony_33 (23 ديسمبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههههه
عارفة يا ميرنا انا نفسى اعرف رايك فى الخطوبة
 او مواصفات الرجل المثالى بالنسبة للفتاة الحرة
ههههههههههههههههه
عاشت الفتاة حرة مستقلة
هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## ميرنا (24 ديسمبر 2008)

بص بجد انا مش معنى انى اتخطبت انى مخرجش ولا اصحابى انساهم ولا خدمتى ابطل انزل اجتماعات بسبب انى ارتبط 
بلعكس اصحابى لهم حق علييا زى مهو حابب اهتم بيه اصحابى كانو من قبلو بنهتم ببعض ومش علشان هو شرف فى حياتى يبقى خلاص انسى اصحابى هى حصلت معايا البت اتخطبت من هنا ونسيت الدنيا من هنا ومش كانت بتحتاجنا غير فى مصالح 
ومنكرش انى اضيقت منها لانى لو كنت انا اللى اتخطبت مكنتش هعمل كداا 
اه هيكون فى تغير بس مش من اول متخطب علطول
 يعنى مثلا ممكن اخف خروج مش زى الاول 
ليا مواعيد انزل واخرج فيها بس دا العادى مش جديد 
مش هيبقى تغير اوى وبعدين ميدخلش فى كل كبيرة وصغيرة هو لو زكى هيعرف يخلنى اتكلم منغير ميسئل
 او يسئل ماشى بس بحدود ميافورش يعنى كل حاجة حلوة لما تبقى بحدود لكن لو زودها انا نفسى اتخنق لكن كل شوية رايحة فين جاية منين اتاخرتى ليه ليه مقلتيش انك خارجة الاسئلة دى لو اتسئلت بعصبية صدقنى اقل حاجة تعملها ترمى الدبلة فى وشك 
الطريقة على فكرة بتفرق معانا اوى لو اتسئلت عادى او ايه اللى حصل مش متعودة تتاخرى احس انو مش قاصد يسئل من باب التحكم 
لا من باب انو يعرف ويطمن عليا بس فهمتنى


----------



## sony_33 (24 ديسمبر 2008)

هو الراجل عايز اية اكتر من كدة
احنا مبنقلش انك تنسى اصحابك بالعكس بس ميبقاش على حساب خطيبك
 وهو اكيد مبيسالش رايحة فين ولاكنتى فين فى سبيل التحكم ولاكن بيبقى خوف عليكى ليس الا
 واكيد طالما فى حب اية الى حيخلية  يتحكم قوى
 اكيد حيتفهم لاسلوب حياتك ولا مش حيعجبة فيها حيتكلم معاكى فى دة مش عاجبنى
 ياريت....كذا وياريت....كذا وكلة بالتفاهم بردة ولا اية​


----------



## ميرنا (25 ديسمبر 2008)

يسلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام مهو لو كان كداا مكنش حد غلب 
ليك علياا لو لقيت حد كدا افك عقدتى واتخطب انما كلهم من باب التحكم صدقنى وشوفت دا فى كتيييييييييييير


----------



## sony_33 (25 ديسمبر 2008)

يعنى الواحد بيتعب ويجرى  ويخطب علشان يتحكم فى البت فقط
عجبى​


----------



## ميرنا (25 ديسمبر 2008)

داحنا اللى عجبى وستين عجبى بقى ​


----------

